
“Solving” Remote Work - Genchi
https://hackernoon.com/slaying-the-hydra-of-remote-work-problems-one-head-at-a-time-lecet30wl
======
charlieegan3
I guess this is first in a series?

I quite like the idea of the calendar, hadn’t come across that before. Has
anyone used it and found it works?

~~~
Genchi
Charlie - I'm the author and do plan another couple of blogs in this series.
It's funny, I've been doing this for a while and only came across the concept
of a "Niko Niko" calendar a few weeks ago. Convergent evolution.

I'm also building on the concepts in my last blog:
[https://hackernoon.com/can-we-apply-devops-principles-to-
pro...](https://hackernoon.com/can-we-apply-devops-principles-to-project-
management-k927j31mw)

The product is young, but so far the feedback has been positive.

~~~
charlieegan3
Thanks for getting back to me, I’d make it clearer it’s a series given the
title.

Specifically relating to the mood and confidence calendar idea, what benefits
have you experienced?

~~~
Genchi
I thought the big thing would be getting early warning on problems, but what
I'm hearing is that the team really likes having a forum where they can
express their sentiment anonymously and seeing how the rest of the team is
feeling.

I think that second piece is more about having a common metric that can be
tracked sprint to sprint.

------
jaredcwhite
Starting reading an article, ended up finding out it's just an ad for a
product. Not cool, bro.

